# Garden and goats



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 6, 2013)

I know that the key to feeding goats is moderation, but my garden is going nuts and I'm wondering if there are any vegetables/ garden plants that goats can't eat. My goats seem to really love zucchini and Swiss chard and I have been giving them some but I really don't know what they shouldn't get veggie wise. I've also heard of people giving them corn husks and stalks so is that okay, and are there other veggie plants that they can have? I like to leave some plants in after their done and rototill them under in the fall but some I end up pulling and if I can give the goats some and compost some that would be okay. Obviously plants in the nightshade family are not an option but what about things like bean/ pea plants?


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 6, 2013)

My goats love corn husks and silk! Here is a helpful list:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## Rocco (Aug 6, 2013)

Sylverfly said:
			
		

> Obviously plants in the nightshade family are not an option but what about things like bean/ pea plants?


The list posted by Moonshine shows tomatoes (nightshade family) on the good and bad side. I feed _some_ tomatoes to goats, as does my cousin, with no problems. I also feed them _some_ pepper plants with no issues...they love them. In general peas and beans are OK to feed. Mine love blackeyed peas...vine and leftover pods, and green beans as well. My goats (some of them anyway) like chilled cucumbers on a hot afternoon.

Other plants that I hear that are NOT good to feed goats are okra and Malabar spinach. Apparently that slime in both of them isn't good for goats.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah I feed mine tomato peelings too and sometimes they eat it and sometimes they don't. They have never gotten sick.from them though.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 6, 2013)

The key to feeding the goats anything that their rumen's bacteria are not used to is the problem.

In other words, a whole lot of anything new at one time is a no no.

We have some mangelsl this year, and I have washed a few and chopped them up as a small top dressing on their regular food.  If you watch goats brouse, the eat a little of this and a little of that each day.  But not too much of one thing at a time.

I know one thing, mine would kill for apples. LOL.

My neighbor has an apple tree and my goats get the windfalls this time of year, but not a whole lot.  I cut them up and put a few in their feed each evening.

I also have a pear tree with nice pears each fall, and they get some of them too.  But not a whole bushel at one time, just a few cut up on top of their regular feed.

If you do feed them something new, add some Probios to their feed for a couple of days, always helps.  Also I keep bicarbonate of soda out free choice for them in case they need it.

DonnaBelle


----------

